# Why has Nick JD got the arse?



## spudfarmerboy (28/6/13)

Just noticed that Nick JD has been banned. What have I missed?
Always seemed a reasonable poster to me, and would help out new brewers with good advice.
If Nick has got the flick, some of you other arse clowns might be on the way out too.
Vale Nick.


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

spudfarmerboy said:


> Always seemed a reasonable poster to me


I'm not sure you know what that word means.



spudfarmerboy said:


> If Nick has got the flick, some of you other arse clowns might be on the way out too.


Swearing in a thread questioning a moderation decision?

Buh-bye, pudpullingboy.


----------



## spudfarmerboy (28/6/13)

Did Nick upset you Bumboy.


----------



## Droopy (28/6/13)

www.whoisnickjd.com


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Many, many times but I don't think I said anything bad about him just now to make you say that?

He'd (possibly) be that last to say that he is _always_ "reasonable".


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/6/13)

I wonder what he will do with all the free time he has now? He was a posting machine, such speed and venom, always good for a shit-stir.
He might start homebrewing ....
BBB


----------



## super_simian (29/6/13)

Vale NickJD. I'll raise a glass.


----------



## Maxt (29/6/13)

Nick could be a total dick, but he also posted helpful info, which is more than can be said for many members. I appreciate the need for decorum, but in my years on the site I have certainly noticed an increased conservatism creeping in to moderation.


----------



## djar007 (29/6/13)

All he wanted was his own thread. He has now been honoured. Best jd quotes must surely follow. Much drinking. He shall grow not old.


----------



## Rowy (29/6/13)

I think he replied in a thread to a member with something that was far from reasonable and considering a particular members circumstances was in fact dangerous in my honest opinion. It may have been a throw away line, it may have been intentional, we will never know. His stovetop thread got many many members into AG which is a good thing. But he's gone the way of the Dodo. So sit back have a home brew and wind up me old mate Bum instead. At least he bites with wit and reason, all be it flawed, instead of vitriol.


----------



## citizensnips (29/6/13)

Yeah got to say if nick wrote that and meant it in the way it came across he's a total twat


----------



## wbosher (29/6/13)

Rowy said:


> I think he replied in a thread to a member with something that was far from reasonable and considering a particular members circumstances was in fact dangerous in my honest opinion. It may have been a throw away line, it may have been intentional, we will never know. His stovetop thread got many many members into AG which is a good thing. But he's gone the way of the Dodo. So sit back have a home brew and wind up me old mate Bum instead. At least he bites with wit and reason, all be it flawed, instead of vitriol.


I find myself agreeing with a lot of bums posts recently...that scares the shit out of me!


----------



## pk.sax (29/6/13)

eddy22 said:


> Yeah got to say if nick wrote that and meant it in the way it came across he's a total twat


'E was a twat, regardless. Came across as a good twat usually. I haven't read the offending whatever is referred to above though. I have a feeling I could've agreed with him so many times but then again he never approaches things the way others might. Shutting your trap isn't exactly all that bad.


----------



## pk.sax (29/6/13)

eddy22 said:


> Yeah got to say if nick wrote that and meant it in the way it came across he's a total twat


'E was a twat, regardless. Came across as a good twat usually. I haven't read the offending whatever is referred to above though. I have a feeling I could've agreed with him so many times but then again he never approaches things the way others might. Shutting your trap isn't exactly all that bad.


----------



## Florian (29/6/13)

I still don't think it's that post, it's still there after all.


----------



## jyo (29/6/13)

I'm not at all questioning the decision of Nick's moderation here, but I feel a bit of transparency is required.

Forum members don't need to know the exact content of abusive PM's etc (if there was any), but having your membership revoked is pretty serious, therefore, it would be beneficial to all members if the grounds for that revocation was made known.

Cheers.


----------



## bum (29/6/13)

There's people here who know him at their local brew club. Someone will know soon enough.

I wouldn't pursue it here in the current environment.


----------



## Wolfman (29/6/13)

What is the world coming too?


----------



## jyo (29/6/13)

bum said:


> I wouldn't pursue it here in the current environment.


Good point. Pursuit aborted.


----------



## Maxt (29/6/13)

bum said:


> There's people here who know him at their local brew club. Someone will know soon enough.I wouldn't pursue it here in the current environment.


What's the current environment?


----------



## bum (29/6/13)

Something members of the community would have noticed.


----------



## spog (29/6/13)

whaleoilbeefhooked. ..cheers..spog.......


----------



## MartinOC (29/6/13)

bum said:


> Something members of the community would have noticed.


Yeah. I had a post moderated & had a Status Update deleted the other day when all this was going on (received a very courteous PM from the Mod's to that effect). Quite frankly, I deserved it, as I don't remember writing any of it (I had a very BAD day...) & on reflection, it wasn't pleasant or anything I should've been writing about here anyway.

The Mod's saved me from myself, there....Thanks guys!

Edit: No warning ensued.


----------



## pk.sax (29/6/13)

Yes, we are adults and should be shielded from the effects of our drunken rambles. That stuff is just childish.


----------



## Mattress (29/6/13)

MartinOC said:


> Yeah. I had a post moderated & had a Status Update deleted the other day when all this was going on (received a very courteous PM from the Mod's to that effect). Quite frankly, I deserved it, as I don't remember writing any of it (I had a very BAD day...) & on reflection, it wasn't pleasant or anything I should've been writing about here anyway.
> 
> 
> The Mod's saved me from myself, there....Thanks guys!


 Are the Mods available to help on the occasions I send pissed texts, emails, photos etc. to my ex-girlfriends, boss, mates, mother etc.?


It would really help in keeping me out of the shit.


----------



## Droopy (29/6/13)

Rumour has it that the second coming of Nick JD has finally come to pass

... But who is it???


----------



## MartinOC (29/6/13)

PLEASE don't tell me he's been reincarnated as Kevin Rudd!! This country can only handle ONE overly-opinionated potty-mouth (apologies to Nick JD).


----------



## MartinOC (29/6/13)

Mattress said:


> Are the Mods available to help on the occasions I send pissed texts, emails, photos etc. to my ex-girlfriends, boss, mates, mother etc.?
> 
> It would really help in keeping me out of the shit.


Would that it were true, Mattress, I might still be employed by a complete arsehole. Clouds have silver linings sometimes....


----------



## brentice (29/6/13)

super_simian said:


> Vale NickJD. I'll raise a glass.


 +1


----------



## bullsneck (29/6/13)

I'll miss Grumpy Cat


----------



## goomboogo (30/6/13)

brentice said:


> +1. True story.


TFTFY.


----------



## kevo (30/6/13)

I hear he has decided to follow one of his passions away from brewing...


----------



## hellbent (30/6/13)

He may have at times been a "nick the dick" and he may have had faults, but Nickjd was a big asset to this forum, and that shouldn't be forgotten. When I started to BIAB and had troubles getting around it he was, as were others, always to the fore with tremendous help. A lot of "nubies" out there in AHB are going to be the poorer for Nickjd not being here with his help and advice, I will miss him and the help he has given.
I'm sorry to say this but I feel that some of our members in AHB have sadly mixed up their ambition with their ability causing high ego's and perhaps a tad of jealousy to take control of the way they think, I just hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Cube (30/6/13)

AHB is going... has gone?.. the way of many other internet forums. As it has grown in size member wise it has attracted a large melting pot of people. And by melting pot I mean fcktards, idiots and so on. The good information is still here just the quality of some regulars has dropped which frustrates some I guess.

Being a alcohol related site one must expect to see over the top pissed comments from time to time. AHB members are AHB product to sell to make money and do as they please with. That's life on the internet. 

Abide by Wheaton's Law and all will be ok.


----------



## mrTbeer (30/6/13)

OP question remains unanswered?


----------



## Maxt (30/6/13)

I disagree Cube, I reckon they were just as many dicks when I joined in '06, perhaps even more as there was greater ignorance of good technique back then (and with It hotly contested debates)


----------



## mikec (30/6/13)

I disagree with this entire principle.
Trolls should be banned. Was Nick a troll? No.
Did he offend someone? Maybe. I don't know what it was but surely it could have been resolved with a simple apology.
This banning shit is just silly. All it does is hurt the advertisers and sponsors.


----------



## djar007 (30/6/13)

He would be disappointed a thread dedicated to him was still on topic.


----------



## manticle (30/6/13)

mikec said:


> Trolls should be banned. Was Nick a troll? No.



As much as I often disagree(d) with Nick and as much as I often found his style of posting slightly arrogant, unfunny and downright shitful, I agree wholeheartedly with this.

He wasn't a troll, he brewed, he shared his brewing experience with others, was active in his local brewing community, etc, etc.

I still wonder if he hasn't disabled his own account (or requested that it be so) as usually when someone gets banned, their status is 'banned'. His is still 'blah, blah, blah'. Anyway, while signal to noise ratio was questionable at times (lots of times) I don't think i ever saw anything that warranted a ban and the suicide reference I believe was innocuous rather than deliberate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/6/13)

Says banned under the avatar.


----------



## bum (30/6/13)

Yeah, it the the bit that says "Members" that changes to banned, not the member title "blah, blah blah" in his case.


----------



## manticle (30/6/13)

Banned wasn't there yesterday for me but it is there now.

Maybe Tuvaro fucked me up. Anyway me and him eye to eye? Most definitely not. Do I think he should be banned on that account? Ditto

Maybe someone from GC brewcub will let us know.


----------



## punkin (1/7/13)

Just a suggestion, but maybe the mods and the admin had finally had enough of his rudeness and bluntness in suggestions about how their site should be run?

He's not the only one, but if it was my cubbyhouse i wouldn't put up with someone coming in, eating the biscuits and saying how shit the whole place is and how the people who run it are stupid fat liars.


----------



## Parks (1/7/13)

manticle said:


> He wasn't a troll, he brewed, he shared his brewing experience with others, was active in his local brewing community, etc, etc.


Who are you guys kidding? Nick was the definition of a Troll. Many threads were derailed and members unnecessarily angered by him for nothing but a laugh.

He did contribute considerably to the forum, for sure, but IMO the forum is better off without the rubbish.


----------



## bum (1/7/13)

punkin said:


> He's not the only one, but if it was my cubbyhouse i wouldn't put up with someone coming in, eating the biscuits and saying how shit the whole place is and how the people who run it are stupid fat liars.


I'm not sure he even really did that. He got up Dane but that doesn't seem to be what you're talking about here.


----------



## punkin (1/7/13)

bum said:


> I'm not sure he even really did that. He got up Dane but that doesn't seem to be what you're talking about here.



Without going through and finding post after post, it's this sort of stuff i'm talking about.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/73089-how-do-i-improve-aussiehomebrewer/?p=1049162


edit; There was a post after that one that was pretty rude by him that i believe has been rightfully deleted aimed at the owners of the site.


As i said, he's not alone and my guess is a guess the same as anyone elses, but i'd suggest that if anyone really has a genuine reason for wanting to know business that's between one member and the admin of the site, that a private message to the admin is the proper method rather than a public thread that won't be responded to and is likely to be deleted.

If they want to know how not to get banned they should follow the moderation Guidleines if they can find them. I couldn't with a search just then.


----------



## bum (1/7/13)

Ha! I guess that's the sort of post I'm talking about too. I guess I read a post like that is saying that the board isn't shit? Doesn't matter now, I guess.

Generally, and specifically in this case too, about PMing the mod - who is it that you should PM? I'm not interested in doing so, just talking about the point. They say "don't talk about moderation on the board, PM the mod directly" but you come back to a thread the next day or something and half of it is gone and no one nows why or who did it. I dunno.

[EDIT: needs the phrase "I guess" one more time, I guess.]


----------



## punkin (1/7/13)

I don't know Bum, i'm nethier a mod or admin. Saying that if there was something that concerned me directly i have always been able to get an answer here when i needed one, either from Dane or from the mods. They don't work in isolation.


----------



## staggalee (1/7/13)

I don`t get it. I just don`t get it !
Why doesn`t the person who banned him step up and say "I banned him and here`s why..."
Talk about "the faceless men".


----------



## Parks (1/7/13)

staggalee said:


> I don`t get it. I just don`t get it !
> Why doesn`t the person who banned him step up and say "I banned him and here`s why..."
> Talk about "the faceless men".


Seriously, go through his posts and pick one.

This is possibly one of them http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/73084-ahb-language-police/?p=1048461


----------



## Toper (1/7/13)

punkin said:


> If they want to know how not to get banned they should follow the moderation Guidleines if they can find them. I couldn't with a search just then.


Moderation Policy

Site moderators are fellow website members with elevated privileges. This includes the ability to edit, move or delete posted content, remove the ability of an individual to post content, or temporarily remove an individuals site access.

Site administrators have complete administrative rights and may permanently remove posted content, delete or edit individuals accounts, as well as view, edit or delete Private Messages.

The moderation policy for AHB is as follows:

1. Moderators may at their discretion move, consolidate or split any content that they believe is in the incorrect sub forum or is duplicated.
2. Moderators may delete content which they believes contravenes the site rules. Deleted content can be restored, and this may later be overturned by an administrator.
3. Any actions which a moderator believes to seriously contravene the site rules may result in a moderator temporarily removing an individuals ability to post content, or temporarily removing an individuals site access.
4. Moderators decisions are not final. Any action by a moderator can be escalated to the site administrators for further review.
5. Site administrators decisions are final.


Repeated Breaches

Any member who continues to breach the rules of the site after having content deleted (i.e. reposts deleted material), or receiving a PM warning from a moderator will have their account suspended for 24 hours. Repeat offenses after this will result in a one week ban, followed by revocation of membership.


----------



## Droopy (1/7/13)

You can't handle the truth !!!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/7/13)




----------



## AndrewQLD (1/7/13)

punkin said:


> Without going through and finding post after post, it's this sort of stuff i'm talking about.
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/73089-how-do-i-improve-aussiehomebrewer/?p=1049162
> 
> 
> ...


Punkin, you will find the Guidelines here they are in their own sub forum located in the main welcome forum, it's the first forum you see at the top of the page when you enter AHB. 
They probably could be made more obvious but even if they were most people still wouldn't bother to read them, they don't when they sign up and agree to them either.


----------



## Florian (1/7/13)

Seeing we now have moderators posting in this thread, how about getting back *on topic* and actually responding to the OP instead of just completely ignoring the topic?


----------



## wbosher (1/7/13)

It's like pretty much any website or application install, tick the box "I agree to the following...blah, blah", no one ever reads that.


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/7/13)

Florian said:


> Seeing we now have moderators posting in this thread, how about getting back *on topic* and actually responding to the OP instead of just completely ignoring the topic?


Florian as much as you and others may not like the idea NickJD was banned for breaking the Forum guidelines, I've linked to the guidelines in the post above, as I am not an Administrator I can't comment on something that is the result of Admin action.
As some on here have said read the guidelines and you may get a general idea why he was banned.


----------



## bum (1/7/13)

Oh dear.

Now, gents. Please think carefully before responding.


----------



## Florian (1/7/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> Florian as much as you and others may not like the idea NickJD was banned for breaking the Forum guidelines, I've linked to the guidelines in the post above, as I am not an Administrator I can't comment on something that is the result of Admin action.
> As some on here have said read the guidelines and you may get a general idea why he was banned.


Thanks Andrew, that is the sort of response I was after and all I really wanted to know.

Now at least I know who's decision it was and also who's decision it wasn't and can make my own rhyme on that. 

Thanks again, topic solved (at least for me).


----------



## warra48 (1/7/13)

staggalee said:


> I don`t get it. I just don`t get it !
> Why doesn`t the person who banned him step up and say "I banned him and here`s why..."
> Talk about "the faceless men".


Really? I'm interested to know why you think this should be so.

To me, why should the site owners or their appointed moderators have to justify themselves ?
It's their site to do with as they please.

If you disagree with them, you are certainly at liberty to start your own forum.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/13)

Butters.......We need you.........all is forgiven


----------



## Rowy (1/7/13)

Florian said:


> Thanks Andrew, that is the sort of response I was after and all I really wanted to know.
> 
> Now at least I know who's decision it was and also who's decision it wasn't and can make my own rhyme on that.
> 
> Thanks again, topic solved (at least for me).


Speaking of rhymes Florian......mein hut ist hast drie echen, drie echen hast mein hut, ist ich nicht drie echen, ist ich nicht mein hut!


----------



## Florian (1/7/13)

Sehr gut!

Well, I must say, you sing it better than you write it, but that's not surprising. Good effort!


----------



## pk.sax (1/7/13)

Good night America.


----------



## Clutch (7/7/13)

So all it takes to be pre-forgiven for being an antagonistic idiot and an unfunny troll is to contribute a few things to the forum way back when?

Good to know.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/7/13)

I only just noticed that Bribie G and Sillyboybryry have both been banned as well. Bribie G was one of the better contributors in my opinion.

What did he do?


----------



## bum (7/7/13)

Wow. I missed the Bribie one.

There's lots of people not posting very recently. I just assumed they'd walked. I wonder how many the blackshirts got?

(Yes, I am invoking Godwin (by proxy). This is getting ridiculous.)


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/7/13)

No I just checked, he's playing funny buggers, he hasn't been banned.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/13)

Bribie G hasn't been banned. He did mention something about bailing on the forum due to the recent spate of bannings.


----------



## bum (7/7/13)

I recall Godwin. This is a false alarm. I repeat, a false alarm.


----------



## Yob (7/7/13)

I seem to be missing all these threads that are resulting in these bannings...


----------



## citizensnips (7/7/13)

Same here Yob, I'm not enjoying hearing good knowledgeable posters are turning away.....please come back, we need dark knights round these parts to restore balance


----------



## Florian (7/7/13)

Well, I am in ******* with at least *** of the ******. At least one *********** for granting ****** has been ******** by a yet to be named ******.

Stay tuned.


----------



## spog (8/7/13)

Yob said:


> I seem to be missing all these threads that are resulting in these bannings...


same here,but f me this place is getting more like days of our lives each day. ..cheers..spog...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/13)

or home and away......


----------



## Rowy (8/7/13)

citizensnips said:


> Same here Yob, I'm not enjoying hearing good knowledgeable posters are turning away.....please come back, we need dark knights round these parts to restore balance


I feel a disturbance in the force...........


----------



## Phoney (8/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Bribie G hasn't been banned. He did mention something about bailing on the forum due to the recent spate of bannings.


So who else was actually banned?


----------



## Yob (9/7/13)

Bry Bry - Bye Bye... dont know why why


----------



## bum (9/7/13)

He was quite provocative in the status updates for a bit and I believe he was asked nicely to stop a few times. Possibly related.


----------



## Florian (9/7/13)

Relation confirmed. Although I've never seen any of those status updates. 

EDIT: Oh hang on, there was a thread as well that I never saw that tipped him over. 

Multiple warning points within 24 hours the judge would say.


----------



## Yob (9/7/13)

I suspect beer was involved :lol:

Saw the status stuff, thought it was walking the tightrope... didnt see the thread.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/13)

I think the thread title was along the lines of: "how many warning points do I need to be banned?"


----------



## Florian (9/7/13)

valid question?


----------



## bum (9/7/13)

Not if you're aiming for a high score.


----------



## Florian (9/7/13)

No, not in that case, agree.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/7/13)

bum said:


> Not if you're aiming for a high score.


If you press Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, A, can you get an Extra Life?


----------



## bum (9/7/13)

Konami code is the root admin password.


----------



## tavas (9/7/13)

So how long before we start seeing the_new_Nick_JD or the_new_sillboy_bry_bry pop up?


----------



## Florian (9/7/13)

You missed it, the latter was already here twice.


----------



## staggalee (9/7/13)

Nick was not the first and certainly will not be the last to get the gate under Section 24,Clause [a] .


----------



## tavas (9/7/13)

Florian said:


> You missed it, the latter was already here twice.


Thought I couldn't be the only one to think of those names.

Must admit I don't get to read through everything these days so miss a lot of good stuff on here.


----------



## sp0rk (9/7/13)

WarmBeer said:


> If you press Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, A, can you get an Extra Life?


Nope, because you missed the B


----------



## citizensnips (9/7/13)

citizensnips, on 07 Jul 2013 - 10:38 PM, said:




citizensnips said:


> Same here Yob, I'm not enjoying hearing good knowledgeable posters are turning away.....please come back, we need dark knights round these parts to restore balance





Rowy said:


> I feel a disturbance in the force...........


 
Its a real shame, I hate to say it but sometimes I wish it was just the good old green and gold AHB with that big barrel and the barley behind it.....to much change to quick if ya ask me


----------



## Aydos (9/7/13)

Maybe some people should just stop posting shit and only post things that help others...


----------



## Clutch (9/7/13)

aydos said:


> Maybe some people should just stop posting shit and only post things that help others...


Yeah.

This post helped me no end.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/7/13)

aydos said:


> Maybe some people should just stop posting shit and only post things that help others...


I will now stop posting.... that's it for me.
This place was always about the shit and a laugh.
Maybe I'll take up lurking - always liked a good lurk.
AHB has taken on a blandness of late, it reminds me now of megaswill.
Signing off 
BBB


----------



## bum (9/7/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> I will now stop posting.... that's it for me.
> This place was always about the shit and a laugh.
> Maybe I'll take up lurking - always liked a good lurk.
> AHB has taken on a blandness of late, it reminds me now of megaswill.
> ...


Now, now. We haven't even had the shitfight about the DB not being improved at all yet. I've been waiting _months_ for that one.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/7/13)

Ok - PM when me it starts....
I really wanted to end on 666 posts anyway.
Adds to the mystique.
Signing off again
BBB


----------



## Cocko (9/7/13)

I am tipping your first beer was around 3.30ish BBB?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/7/13)

2.00pm (on holidays) but that has nothing to do with it 
Getting closer - 657.
I also need to end higher than Jyo on the 'like' tally so cut loose.
Signing off again
BBB


----------



## Camo6 (9/7/13)

Take it to em bbb


----------



## Maxt (9/7/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> I will now stop posting.... that's it for me.
> This place was always about the shit and a laugh.
> Maybe I'll take up lurking - always liked a good lurk.
> AHB has taken on a blandness of late, it reminds me now of megaswill.
> ...


I might join you, I am nearly on 666, ......although you and I are a joke BBB. I have been on here since 06, you since 07 and yet neither of us have cracked the 1000 posts...scandalous!


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/7/13)

Maxt said:


> I might join you, I am nearly on 666, ......although you and I are a joke BBB. I have been on here since 06, you since 07 and yet neither of us have cracked the 1000 posts...scandalous!


I knew I should have taken trolling 101.
I opted for tavernology - in my defense there were girls there.
Signing off again
BBB


----------



## Camo6 (9/7/13)

Another post I'll cherish. Please don't go. 












JIAC


----------



## citizensnips (10/7/13)

Its dam common sense. Have a joke, take the piss, all that non sense blah blah blah, its healthy. Don't do what Nick may have done by insulting another member about personal matters, that was amateur, it's a god dam pretty obvious line in my eyes...just don't cross it. No need for quality users like Bribie G, Bada Bing and even NickJD to leave the forum when they have clearly valuable knowledge and input to give. Everyone just keep on keeping on how we have always gone on, there isn't need for all this shit. Moderators and admins nut up, this place will fastly become full of beginners with little knowledge if you start banning reputable members, these characters are the fibre of this place and your just tipping them down one by one.
This aint no god dam nanny forum and it may be over reacting but if a domino effect takes place, we're cooked.....this site is too enjoyable to make people want to go without it. 
These people are worth more in their weight of knowledge, humour and good reputation than insults.......so relax and let this place go on how it always has.


----------



## Aydos (10/7/13)

Here here, quite a good post and I agree with it 100%.


----------



## 7roy (10/7/13)

Absolutely agree with Citzensnips, we're not a bunch of school kids ....


----------



## Airgead (10/7/13)

citizensnips said:


> citizensnips, on 07 Jul 2013 - 10:38 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? Really? Guys... what change? They changed the skin. Big fat hairy deal. It looks different (OK the recipe DB was offline for ages but apart from that). Big deal. The site has new owners. What have they changed? Nothing. Nothing at all. What have they said they re going to change? Nothing. Nothing at all.Big deal.

Some nobs have been banned for being offensive and now everyone has their knickers in a twist about how much the place has changed. FFS. Get a grip. Wash the sand out of your manginas, HTFU and post something about beer (or cider or mead or whatever).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Cocko (10/7/13)

7roy said:


> Absolutely agree with Citzensnips, we're not a bunch of school kids ....



Your constant and continued input has really helped shape this forum.


----------



## 7roy (10/7/13)

I didn't realise I needed over 1000 posts to be entitled to an opinion, won't happen again


----------



## Cocko (10/7/13)

Not my point in the slightest.

I am amazed at the amount of members who post once a year that always and only comment on the 'state' of the forum. I would think that, posting is pretty much the only way to be apart of and therefore help shape it... I may be wrong.

Sorry, not directly posted about you, but over all used you as an example.


----------



## Airgead (10/7/13)

7roy said:


> I didn't realise I needed over 1000 posts to be entitled to an opinion, won't happen again


You don't. Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one and most of them stink.

For your opinion to be respected however, some record of useful contribution does help.

Therefore the opinions of people who contribute a lot are respected more than the opinions of those who pop up every year or so to complain about how shit the place is now. Post count isn't necessarily a good indication or useful contributions though... just look at bum h34r:


----------



## bum (10/7/13)

Airgead said:


> just look at bum h34r:


Just try not looking at me. I'm _gorgeous_!


----------



## Camo6 (10/7/13)

bum said:


> Just try not looking at me. I'm _gorgeous_!


Thats your opinion bum. And as stated above opinions are like bums. Mostly full of shit! ;-)


----------



## citizensnips (10/7/13)

Airgead said:


> Seriously? Really? Guys... what change? They changed the skin. Big fat hairy deal. It looks different (OK the recipe DB was offline for ages but apart from that). Big deal. The site has new owners. What have they changed? Nothing. Nothing at all. What have they said they re going to change? Nothing. Nothing at all.Big deal.
> 
> Some nobs have been banned for being offensive and now everyone has their knickers in a twist about how much the place has changed. FFS. Get a grip. Wash the sand out of your manginas, HTFU and post something about beer (or cider or mead or whatever).
> 
> ...


Two users that have contributed 21,000+ posts together over 5 years get banned when new hosts take over, just a slight bit of change. Some nobs ay


----------



## bum (10/7/13)

Bribie is not banned, if that's what you're referring to. He's just changed his member title to "Banned" and has decided not to post here anymore.

Again.


----------



## Parks (10/7/13)

citizensnips said:


> Two users that have contributed 21,000+ posts together over 5 years get banned when new hosts take over, just a slight bit of change. Some nobs ay


I don't care who you are or how many posts you made if you've started personal attacks or abusing the site admins/owners you deserve to be banned.

I can't believe some of you are adult men the way you are whinging.


----------



## citizensnips (10/7/13)

fair enough he wasn't banned, shame he's not posting though, guy taught me everything there was to making a knock off aussie lager.
and its not whinging, its whats commonly known as discussion
I can't be arsed with this thread anymore. Let this place roll on how it always has


----------



## GalBrew (10/7/13)

citizensnips said:


> Let this place roll on how it always has


Downhill of late...............


----------



## citizensnips (10/7/13)

GalBrew said:


> Downhill of late...............


ha for gods sake, she'll take care of herself.


----------



## Maxt (10/7/13)

Airgead said:


> You don't. Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one and most of them stink.
> 
> For your opinion to be respected however, some record of useful contribution does help.
> 
> Therefore the opinions of people who contribute a lot are respected more than the opinions of those who pop up every year or so to complain about how shit the place is now. Post count isn't necessarily a good indication or useful contributions though... just look at bum h34r:


I'm glad you added the last line Airgead, because I don't think that people who contribute a lot are necessarily any more respected than those who post infrequently...quality over quantity.

As an aside, who are these members who only post once a year? It shouldn't be too hard to find them though, they will have a post count under 10.


----------



## Toper (10/7/13)

citizensnips said:


> Two users that have contributed 21,000+ posts together over 5 years get banned when new hosts take over, just a slight bit of change. Some nobs ay


Not taking sides in any way here,but this is a bit of a dodgy argument.Just because Nick got banned shortly after AHB got new owners does not mean there's been some radical change in the modding due to the said new owners.I doubt very much they put out a fatwah on certain people.Although I had a couple of run ins with Nick,he certainly added some knowledge and character to AHB and I'll miss the bugga (is that word allowed now?)Folks like Bribie deciding not to participate anymore are a real loss,hope AHB doesn't lose more like him.


----------



## pnorkle (10/7/13)

Maxt said:


> As an aside, who are these members who only post once a year? It shouldn't be too hard to find them though, they will have a post count under 10.


I'm one of them  Spend my time mostly reading and learning from others, mainly so's I don't have to ask oft repeated questions and piss people off.
Never made any complaints though 

Edit: Oh looky - my 10th post.. and in only 7 years too.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/7/13)

pnorkle said:


> I'm one of them  Spend my time mostly reading and learning from others, mainly so's I don't have to ask oft repeated questions and piss people off.
> Never made any complaints though
> 
> Edit: Oh looky - my 10th post.. and in only 7 years too.


Oh look you got your first "like". Congratulations.


----------



## pnorkle (10/7/13)

WooHoo - I'm rockin'


----------



## Toper (10/7/13)

This is turning into bloody Facebook.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/7/13)

pnorkle said:


> WooHoo - I'm rockin'


Pull back, you don't want to over do it, that's already 2 posts for 2013.


----------



## pnorkle (10/7/13)

Back on topic though, I can see that Nick had upset a few people, and there were a few times I thought he was pushing the boundaries a little, but I think it's a shame that we've lost a valuable resource. Although the guy liked to pull the piss a bit, he generally was of great help to a lot of people (esp noobs.) Having Bribie leave has also been a great loss - I miss his posts. Hopefully he'll have a change of heart & come back.


----------



## jlm (10/7/13)

Well unless he's started face booking I'd be surprised if he's gone for too long. There needs to be an online outlet for his gripes about the nanny state and how shit was done back in his day.


----------



## Toper (10/7/13)

jlm said:


> Well unless he's started face booking I'd be surprised if he's gone for too long. There needs to be an online outlet for his gripes about the nanny state and how shit was done back in his day.


Twitter?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/7/13)

There are other beer forums, you know.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (10/7/13)

Shhhh .... Otherwise 'He' who must not be named may find them
659 - nearly there
BBB


----------



## kevo (10/7/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Shhhh .... Otherwise 'He' who must not be named may find them
> 659 - nearly there
> BBB


You forgot to sign off again.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (10/7/13)

Good call Kevo
660
and off again
BBB


----------



## Camo6 (10/7/13)

6 posts to go but you need 19 likes. Hmmm, I might take a stroll through the archives.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (10/7/13)

You'll be here all night in tears .... some quality posts.
Nothing to do with brewing mind you but hey that was what Bribie was here for....
and again
BBB


----------



## spog (10/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> There are other beer forums, you know.


yep and some long standing ahb members have moved to them because of the snipeing,bullshit,and general nastyness posted by fellow ahb members. ..cheers...spog....


----------



## bum (10/7/13)

And it looks like the sniping followed them somehow?


----------



## Camo6 (10/7/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> You'll be here all night in tears .... some quality posts.
> Nothing to do with brewing mind you but hey that was what Bribie was here for....
> and again
> BBB


Nothing to do with brewing? Sounds like the majority of my posts. This place is gonna get awful quiet without the likes of Bribie and NickJD.

And please don't waste a post replying to this one. Let's make them count.


----------



## jyo (10/7/13)

There you go mate. Those likes are getting hard to come by??


----------



## Camo6 (11/7/13)

I'm trying my best BBB but I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel. Sure I could just hit the 'like' button but then I feel cheap and dirty like I'm lying to myself. Then to compound the problem, Jyo posts funny shit and I smack that button like a whore's ass.


----------



## TasChris (11/7/13)

Heard a rumor that Nick JD was last seen driving in the Embassy precinct in Canberra. Only a rumor tho.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## dougsbrew (11/7/13)

TasChris said:


> Heard a rumor that Nick JD was last seen driving in the Embassy precinct in Canberra. Only a rumor tho.
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


yep, was caught on a surveillance camera.


----------



## Whiteferret (11/7/13)

That must be part of his 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu1OtyuR9YQ

EDIT: don't know how to embed
EDIT2: thanks brad


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/13)

whiteferret said:


> b[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: don't know how to embed


Just copy the web address when in YouTube, then paste in your post. If the paste option is not there when right click, hit the toggle switch in the posting toolbar.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (12/7/13)

FFS.. lets raise our respective glasses to the poor hard done by... banned members who are clearly martyrs and have been victimised beyond belief. Lets not forget the "why" in amongst all the sniffles and falling tears.

Contribute? Yes indeed 

Troll? Yes indeed

"Habitual line stepper" (Charlie Murphey quote) oh fk yes.

I feel a bit left out, would it surprise peeps to know that Ive not yet received a warning *point?... I mean... even Manticle (unjustly I should add) has a warning point... maybe I can buy one on Bum's


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

Should we start a warning point trading scheme? Cap & trade?


----------



## dougsbrew (12/7/13)

I was only after sphinxs speech in clip - insert nick instead of toby.
hes probably enjoying himself, you know, the other things apart from the internet.


----------



## Yob (12/7/13)

there is nothing but the internet

blasphemer


----------



## pk.sax (12/7/13)

I'd split it with you but that might be a pro only feature Yob.


----------



## Mardoo (12/7/13)

dougsbrew said:


> yep, was caught on a surveillance camera.


Dammit man! That's a chimp, not an orangutan! It's an imposter!


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Should we start a warning point trading scheme? Cap & trade?


BITpoints?


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (17/10/13)

I just read this whole thing and still dont know! Some mod edit the first post and say "awnser not contained within".


----------



## Mardoo (17/10/13)

I just read this whole thing and still dont know! Some mod edit the first post and say "awnser not contained within".
Do miss him though! I suspect he may be Jessica...just sayin'.


----------



## mwd (23/10/13)

Seems to me a lot of the old regulars have stopped posting. Spotted a few names in this thread that no longer partake.


----------



## bum (23/10/13)

JoeyJoeJoe said:


> I just read this whole thing and still dont know! Some mod edit the first post and say "awnser not contained within".


I've just scanned backwards through the thread and see at least one key post missing. I am confident the answer used to be contained within this thread but is not any more.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/10/13)

Does anyone really care


----------



## bum (23/10/13)

The guy I was responding to seems to.

And you cared enough to bother wriggling your fingers at the keyboard.

Looks like a resounding "yes" to me.


----------



## Camo6 (23/10/13)

bum said:


> I've just scanned backwards through the thread and see at least one key post missing. I am confident the answer used to be contained within this thread but is not any more.


Answer? I've just scanned back through the thread and realised there's a question.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/10/13)

bum said:


> The guy I was responding to seems to.
> 
> And you cared enough to bother wriggling your fingers at the keyboard.
> 
> Looks like a resounding "yes" to me.


Forgot you are the NickJD fan club president.


----------



## bum (23/10/13)

I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/10/13)

bum said:


> I don't even know what that means.


Modesty and lack of intelligence are not your strong points are they Bum


----------



## Dave70 (23/10/13)




----------



## bum (23/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Modesty and lack of intelligence are not your strong points are they Bum


True. I do suck at having a lack of intelligence. Guilty as charged.


----------



## Bizier (24/10/13)

I see you like a kind of angler fish bum, showing the way down in the depths with your witty luminance.


----------



## bum (24/10/13)

I wish I could take the credit but I assure you that was 100% pure Stu.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/13)

Not me. I cant swim


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/13)

Bizier said:


> I see you like a kind of angler fish bum, showing the way down in the depths with your witty luminance.


Disney was wise to base the protagonist of the popular 'Finding Nemo' animations on a clown fish rather than an angler fish.


----------



## bum (24/10/13)

To be fair, that guy has a luminescent beacon in his mouth.

Pretty easy to find. Where's the drama?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/13)

We know you dont stray far Bum


----------



## bum (24/10/13)

So you'd watch Finding Bum, is what you're saying?


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We know you dont stray far Bum


Its your habitual indifference toward punctuation that draws him out you know.


----------



## Mardoo (24/10/13)

bum said:


> So you'd watch Finding Bum, is what you're saying?


Now there's one to Google.


----------



## punkin (24/10/13)

Nick who?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/13)

Dave70 said:


> Its your habitual indifference toward punctuation that draws him out you know.


yeah.....I like to allow others to use their own punctuation.....saves on data usage


----------



## spog (24/10/13)

**** me, I wish this thread would die, But then again I wouldn't be posting to this topic,nor reading it,
Cheers...spog...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/13)

Surely you jest


----------



## spog (24/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Surely you jest


yeah it's a slow day on the back verandah with a beer,might do as Dave 70 has and draw a line in the sand. Cheers...spog....


----------



## bum (24/10/13)




----------



## Dave70 (25/10/13)

spog said:


> **** me, I wish this thread would die,


Wishing wont make it so.


----------



## of mice and gods (2/11/13)

I must admit I was lured by the massive post count and went straight to the last page.

But after reading that.. what the **** are you guys going on about in here?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/11/13)

Only a fool would think an AHB topic would stay on topic after this many pages


----------



## of mice and gods (3/11/13)

It's not that it is 'off-topic', it's that I don't know what the hell the current topic even is!


----------



## wbosher (3/11/13)

My airlock isn't bubbling...


----------



## warra48 (3/11/13)

wbosher said:


> My airlock isn't bubbling...


...and strangling kittens in front of your kid sister.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/11/13)

I am to busy catching rice gulls. I think thede chips must be no good.


----------



## Bribie G (3/11/13)

BIAB gives you botulism, hang on sorry, that's no chill gives you botulism.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (3/11/13)

So I haven't really missed anything.
BBB


----------



## pk.sax (3/11/13)

What can ya say. You boss.


----------



## wbosher (3/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I am to busy catching rice gulls. I think thede chips must be no good.


I can't eat your ghost chips...
Edit: chups


----------



## warra48 (3/11/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> So I haven't really missed anything.
> BBB


Correct.


----------



## shaunous (3/11/13)

Fuk me that's an ugly fishy fishy fishy...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/11/13)

wbosher said:


> I can't eat your ghost chips...
> Edit: chups


prob should stop using chicken salt


----------



## Dave70 (4/11/13)

I once attempted to produce a cheap substitute for chicken salt using OXO stock cubes, table salt and MSG.
Ironically it wound up being more expensive.
Tasted like snake.
Or crocodile.


----------



## shaunous (4/11/13)

My cat found and brought a black snake into my house this morning, or maybe it was in the house already? She then ate the head off, anyone want the body?


----------



## Dave70 (4/11/13)

shaunous said:


> My cat found and brought a black snake into my house this morning, *or maybe it was in the house already?* She then ate the head off, anyone want the body?


Perhaps also the cat has been getting all the credit for keeping the mice down when in reality, it was the snake all along. 
If the mouse population now begins to rise, you should consider a replacement snake. 

Why not keep the body and make a stir fry? 
I hear it tastes a bit like pork.


----------



## goomboogo (4/11/13)

Use some home-made chicken salt and it'll taste like snake.


----------



## Camo6 (4/11/13)

shaunous said:


> My cat found and brought a black snake into my house this morning, or maybe it was in the house already? She then ate the head off, anyone want the body?


Wouldn't the head be poisonous?


----------



## spog (4/11/13)

Head is not poisonous just pleasurable. .cheers..spog...


----------



## shaunous (4/11/13)

This is the 2nd black snake head it has eaten, and I have just been informed it ate half the body earlier, and has now regurgitated it back up, un-chewed. So my original offer still stands, 

Who wants a post regurgitated half snake body?

I'm all stocked up on frozen chickens(local pubs fun draw) and my homemade Jerky.

If it was a Brown snake Camo, the cat would be in our pet cemetery by now, black snakes, especially 2 feet long babies aren't all that bad


----------



## Camo6 (4/11/13)

Sounds like your cat gets a high from it. He probably can't afford rhino horn or tiger scrotum.

That's one thing I don't miss about living in the country (not that the burbs are snake free). We had tiger snakes on top of a recessed TV, wrapped around a toilet, under the local feral's bed and pretty much anywhere you weren't expecting to find them. Since they're protected I'd always carefully relocate each piece to different areas of the farm.


----------



## Mardoo (4/11/13)

Snake - we called it slither chicken.


----------



## shaunous (4/11/13)

Slither Chicken, that my friend is fukin awesome!

Very close to 'Dump Chook', which is Australian for 'Ibis'.

I wouldn't swap my farm for a city apartment anyday, My .410 keeps em at bay, that and the 2 cats.

I will monitor the mice/rat population.


----------



## sp0rk (4/11/13)

shaunous said:


> Very close to 'Dump Chook', which is Australian for 'Ibis'.


None of my friends had ever heard Ibis referred to as Dump Chooks or Dump Pelicans, we always called them that when I was growing up


----------



## Mardoo (4/11/13)

Very close to 'Dump Chook', which is Australian for 'Ibis'.

Now those birds can shit! Dump Chook. Ha!


----------



## punkin (4/11/13)

shaunous said:


> This is the 2nd black snake head it has eaten, and I have just been informed it ate half the body earlier, and has now regurgitated it back up, un-chewed. So my original offer still stands,
> 
> Who wants a post regurgitated half snake body?
> 
> ...


Manticle will have it. Dry it out and post to him.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (4/11/13)

Nick would be proud with the way this has gone completely off topic.


----------



## Mardoo (4/11/13)

Nick would be proud with the way this has gone completely off topic.
Not just with that, but with the offer of a regurgitated yet unchewed snake. Now THAT'S off topic!


----------



## kevo (4/11/13)

shaunous said:


> 'Dump Chook', which is Australian for 'Ibis'.


Heard them called a Tip Turkey the other day.
 




PS - why did Nick JD get the arse?


----------



## Camo6 (4/11/13)

Whose Nick JD?


----------



## kevo (4/11/13)

Not mine.


----------



## [email protected] (4/11/13)

Nick was a member that did a lot of work on BIAB and MAXI BIAB. search for stovetop see http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/44264-20l-stovetop-all-grain-aussie-lager/. Work he did not need to do to brew himself. He did to help others get into AG and to see how far he could push he process.

He was however opinionated and maybe pushed the boundaries a little too far an got banned. 


Cheers,

Andrew.


----------



## bum (4/11/13)

[email protected] said:


> ...did a lot of work... see how far he could push he process.


The exact opposite of both of these.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/11/13)

I heard he turned water into beer


----------



## Mardoo (4/11/13)

No, he got the arse because he turned beer into water. Unforgivable.


----------



## Cocko (4/11/13)

Is this the thread about caterpillars?


----------



## brettprevans (4/11/13)

Jeez this thread will outlast the amount of time it takes admin to fix the recent site issues. 5 days and counting an not a single reasonable respinse or action..

Oh wait I know why nick got the.....

Standby for a Message from Admin. Pls ignore this user. He has bren terminated for speaking his mind. There is nothing to see here move on.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/11/13)

Why has Bum got the Cocko?


----------



## punkin (4/11/13)

[email protected] said:


> Nick was a member that did a lot of work on BIAB and MAXI BIAB. search for stovetop see http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/44264-20l-stovetop-all-grain-aussie-lager/. Work he did not need to do to brew himself. He did to help others get into AG and to see how far he could push he process.
> 
> He was however opinionated and maybe pushed the boundaries a little too far an got banned.
> 
> ...



Threads turned full circle.

Bush Chook is an Emu.

Sitting on a hospital bed watching two pidgeons ******* 2 feet away from me on the windowsill through the window.


----------



## Cocko (4/11/13)

I've got your nose!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (4/11/13)

Which one is the real Nick JD?


----------



## WarmBeer (4/11/13)

Turns out I *do* like Mosaic.


----------



## kevo (4/11/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> not a single reasonable respinse


Is that like a porkspinse?


----------



## bum (4/11/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Turns out I *do* like Mosaic.


Changes nothing.

I still don't care for your attitude.


----------



## shaunous (4/11/13)

Sounds as though NickJD needed a twitter account to express, not a topic on a forum with the fun police.

Snake?


----------



## Yob (4/11/13)

punkin said:


> Threads turned full circle.
> 
> Bush Chook is an Emu.
> 
> Sitting on a hospital bed watching two pidgeons ******* 2 feet away from me on the windowsill through the window.


Photos..


----------



## brettprevans (5/11/13)

Cause I'm Nick JD, yes I'm the real Nick JD.
All you other Nick JDs are just imitating
So won't the real Nick JD please stand up,
Please stand up, please stand up?


----------



## pk.sax (5/11/13)

You've got too many taps n kegs to be NickJD.


----------



## shaunous (5/11/13)

Along with the regurgitated snake, also on offer is a fukload of my losing Melbourne Cup tickets.

Takers?


----------



## brettprevans (5/11/13)

shaunous said:


> Along with the regurgitated snake, also on offer is a fukload of my losing Melbourne Cup tickets.
> Takers?


the actual cup race us a mugs race as far as betting goes. Its a PITA thats its the first leg of the quaddie in victoria.


----------



## shaunous (5/11/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> the actual cup race us a mugs race as far as betting goes. Its a PITA thats its the first leg of the quaddie in victoria.


I had the 1st, 2nd and 4th leg of the Quaddie. Oliver made the first and wrecked the third, damn cheat.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (21/11/13)

Is Peter Trustworthy, Nick JD?

Was Nick trustworthy?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

No.....


----------



## jc64 (27/11/13)

I missed this! My Amarillo is tasting less like rexona for a reason I guess.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/11/13)

Why start an unneccesary thread.

Can the mods just changed to the title of this one to...

"Why has Nick JD AND Cocko got the arse?"


----------



## Camo6 (27/11/13)

WTF? when did that happen?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/13)

holy shit really - what *didn't *he do?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/11/13)

Interesting...


----------



## Mardoo (27/11/13)

Wow...I enjoyed his arsedness. Reckon it was the beer can thread with the nudies?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/13)

There were nudies? Oh boy.


----------



## Dave70 (27/11/13)

Provocative...


----------



## shaunous (27/11/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Why start an unneccesary thread.
> 
> Can the mods just changed to the title of this one to...
> 
> "Why has Nick JD AND Cocko got the arse?"


Thus true, his name is UnClickable and has turned a shade of gray instead of hyperlink orange, Mmmmmmmm.

Maybe the lady beer cans were showing to much cleavage.


----------



## shaunous (27/11/13)

Mardoo said:


> Wow...I enjoyed his arsedness. Reckon it was the beer can thread with the nudies?


Jinx!


----------



## pk.sax (27/11/13)

He is retiring on his riches.


----------



## Dave70 (27/11/13)

Always better to get out in your prime.


----------



## shaunous (27/11/13)

practicalfool said:


> He is retiring on his riches.


Ha True dat!

If the cans are worth what the other ones on eBay are listed for, the mans just found himself a gold mine.


----------



## sp0rk (27/11/13)

Looks to me like he quit, wasn't banned (doesn't say banned under his avatar)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/13)

Probed?


----------



## Dave70 (27/11/13)

Jumped

or

Pushed????


----------



## jc64 (27/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Probed?


What sort of probing did he receive? This is starting to explain the recent viral pop ups this site suffered.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/11/13)

Prob his bum


----------



## punkin (27/11/13)

He might have mentioned the "C" word?


Nah. Probably just resigned again.


IMeanClockoPunkin


----------



## Camo6 (27/11/13)

I never got to say goodbye.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/13)

is it even possible to 'resign'?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/11/13)

AHB is for life.


----------



## kevo (27/11/13)

Can Pro Members be banned - or do they have to wait until their 'subscription' expires?


----------



## WarmBeer (27/11/13)




----------



## goomboogo (27/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> is it even possible to 'resign'?


According to the Queensland Government, once a member, always a member.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/11/13)

AHB 1%er


----------



## Mardoo (28/11/13)

AHB is for life.
Gettin' that tattooed on my neck!


----------



## Cocko (28/11/13)

I was banned....


I am no longer banned.

EAB.


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/13)

EAB?

Tha'd be right. Fucken Educational Advisory Board..


----------



## Cocko (28/11/13)

Eat A Bowl.


----------



## GuyQLD (28/11/13)

I'm so confused.


----------



## shaunous (28/11/13)

You think your confused, FEEL THESE NIPPLES!!!


----------



## sp0rk (28/11/13)

Mardoo said:


> Gettin' that tattooed on my neck!


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/13)

GuyQLD said:


> I'm so confused.


..reported..


----------



## shaunous (28/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> ..reported..


Threatening to report other members, 

That's cyber bullying by all standards.

...REPORTED...


----------



## Cocko (28/11/13)

shaunous said:


> Threatening to report other members,
> 
> That's cyber bullying by all standards.
> 
> ...REPORTED...



Reporting others for reporting....


REPORTED.


----------



## real_beer (28/11/13)

Why has Nick JD got the arse?

So he can have a dump when he needs too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

shaunous said:


> Threatening to report other members,
> 
> That's cyber bullying by all standards.
> 
> ...REPORTED...


Thats dobbing.



Reported.


----------



## shaunous (28/11/13)

This seems to right topic to ask.

In between my standard threaded font and my perlicks, do I only require the following, numbers 1 and 5???

http://www.lancerbeverage.com/our-products/beverage-systems/beer/bar-fit-out/adaptors-and-shanks/adaptors-and-shanks


----------



## Camo6 (28/11/13)

Cocko said:


> I was banned....
> 
> 
> I am no longer banned.
> ...



He has risen! All hail the Messiah!







Still a farkin noob, tho.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/11/13)

happy 5000th post, Cocko.

reported.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/11/13)

anyone got the wiring instruction for an STC?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

Google it.


Reported good sir.


----------



## brentice (29/11/13)

Im too scared to make a post in this forum for fear of being reported


----------



## Camo6 (29/11/13)

Not confirming a post is a true story?

Reported.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/11/13)

LMFAO.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/13)

brentice said:


> Im too scared to make a post in this forum for fear of being reported


To late


----------



## sponge (29/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> To late


Incorect speeling on da intanet.




Reportid.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/13)

****


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/11/13)

You spelt **** correctly, 10 ponts.


----------



## Camo6 (29/11/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> You spelt **** correctly, 10 ponts.


Using brewing puns on a brewing forum. Noice.


----------



## GuyQLD (29/11/13)

Not sure if it's a pun or a fantastic coincidence. But I'm sure he'll take it.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (29/11/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> You spelt **** correctly, 10 ponts.


Spelt pints incorrectly, lose 10 points.


----------



## Cocko (29/11/13)

Points? When did we start getting points?

I want points.. how the **** do I get points? Are they like likes?


I want points.


----------



## GuyQLD (29/11/13)

I've got 0 warning points, does that count?


----------



## Camo6 (29/11/13)

Cocko said:


> Points? When did we start getting points?
> 
> I want points.. how the **** do I get points? Are they like likes?
> 
> ...


And if you don't get them are you just gonna resign again?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (29/11/13)

Cocko said:


> I want pints.


Fixed.


----------



## Cocko (29/11/13)

Camo6 said:


> And if you don't get them are you just gonna resign again?


Hey! I was banned.. you have no idea what that feels like...

I blame you. [And ya mum]


Cease picking at the wound.


----------



## brentice (29/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> To late


I thought everyone on the interwebs was friends.... True storys


----------



## brentice (29/11/13)

Camo6 said:


> Not confirming a post is a true story?
> 
> Reported.


I wasn't sure it was a true story before i posted up the comment. Now i know its a true story. Totally true story


EDIT.It is hard to spell properly when drinking lots of home brews. Again this is a story of trueness


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)

It seems like a true storiness... but trueness is questionable... at best.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/11/13)

Wishnowpunda... eieiieeieieieieiiwie


----------



## Droopy (30/11/13)

Cocko said:


> Hey! I was banned.. you have no idea what that feels like...
> 
> I blame you. [And ya mum]
> 
> Cease picking at the wound.



Mummy had nothing to do with it!


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)

She said I was special?


----------



## Camo6 (30/11/13)

Hey! That's my mum you guys are talking about!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/11/13)

I dont know where she finds the time.


----------



## Yob (30/11/13)

Cocko said:


> I want pants.


Fixed again


----------



## brentice (1/12/13)

I like females boobies....True story


----------



## shaunous (1/12/13)

brentice said:


> I like females boobies....True story


Posting rude words

Reported...


----------



## jyo (1/12/13)

Camo6 said:


> Hey! That's my mum you guys are talking about!


And mine! Well, actually my mother-in-law (Cam is my husband)


----------



## Camo6 (2/12/13)

I knew my bitch would get behind me! ;-)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/12/13)

If he's behind you i think that makes you his bitch.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/12/13)

Even men look like women from behind


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/12/13)




----------



## brentice (2/12/13)

turning posts into mind games......................REPORTED........ True.Story


----------



## Cocko (2/12/13)

shaunous said:


> I cant stop looking at this thing, fuk its disturbing....


Mass disturbing?

Or debatable...


----------



## Camo6 (2/12/13)

shaunous said:


> Also im the one laying back in the ute.


Looking very sated one might add.


----------



## sp0rk (3/12/13)

shaunous said:


> If his behind you, technically his not gay, his just helping a mate out, it's only gay if you take it, not give it.


I always had this opinion, then a gay mate of mine pointed out the giver has to keep it hard
if I was hearing a bloke grunt and moan, I would probably lose my boner pretty quickly


----------



## bradsbrew (3/12/13)

Thread locked until it is cleaned up. Mark has been well and truely over stepped people.


----------

